# 1000 per Uinni!



## Elisa68

Sempre utile e preciso, sei il nostro revisore ufficiale!!!!!
​CONGRATULAZIONI!!!​


----------



## Jana337

*Grazie della tua disponibilità! 

Jana
*


----------



## lsp

Thanks for trying to help us all learn the best Italian we can. Along the way I've even learned some English!


----------



## moodywop

Congratulations! Keep up the good work!

Carlo


----------



## You little ripper!

There is a young man named Uinni,
Who makes me feel quite the ninny.
He crosses my T's and accents my È's
Oh what a polyglot you are, my Uinni!

Hi Uinni,

Even tho' you can be a right pain in the bum at times, I appreciate the time you spend correcting my pathetic attempts at Italian and your perseverance in making sure that something is clearly understood. It's people with your sort of stick-to-it-iveness that accomplish great things in this world.

Charles


----------



## winnie

come sempre mi accorgo in ritardo che hai superato (già da un po') il fatidico 1000!grazie per la rigorosità e la competenza dei tuoi interventi.


----------



## Mei

C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S    UINNI FOR YOUR 1000 POST, AND THANKS FOR SHARE!

Mei


----------



## Alfry

un grande, senza alcuna ombra di dubbio!!!


----------



## ElaineG

Grazie, *Uinni*, per tutto.  Nel corso dei 23 anni di scuola, non ho mai sentito di "anacolutha".  Sei il primo!  Con te, si realizza il detto "You learn something new every day" .  Formidabile


----------



## Isotta

Many thanks!

Z.​


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations!!!


----------



## walnut

Last but not least... Grazie, Uinni, per il tuo prezioso e brillante contributo.  Walnut


----------



## Eugin

* G r a z i e   M I L L E!!!!  

BRAVO!!!!
BRAVO!!!
BRAVO!!!
BRAVISSIMO!!!!

* Cari salluti!!! 
​


----------

